# Mystery tool



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what these are used for?  Have had a couple people ask me and I have looked through the Schwinn service manuals with no success.  Did Park make one?

Thanks!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2014)

Brake clamp expander, park tool BCE-2


----------



## bricycle (Jul 1, 2014)

cailper brake springs...?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2014)

bricycle said:


> oh yea...cailper brake springs...




for brake lever


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks!!!   You guys rock!!!


----------

